# Top Shot



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone watching this show? I just happen to catch this because it follows _Ice Road Truckers_, and it looks interesting about firearms and weapons, and which person is the best. Still feels like Survivor with guns....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> ...Still feels like Survivor with guns....


:thats: :lol: :rolling: 

I thought the same thing, Mark. I caught the first epi then deleted the timer. I was hoping for a competition type shooting match but without all the hokey fake drama. Oh well, another good idea down the programming drain! :nono2:

What else is new?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> ...Still feels like Survivor with guns....


 That sounds like it would have a different approach to eliminating the losers.:eek2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I've actually enjoyed the series so far... and last night, even scheduled to watch it live.

It does have a little more drama then it should, but it does explain the voting process and why some people are getting voted for more then just their personal skills.

Last night's Bow and Arrow was interesting, as you could tell none of them had much experience with it.

The 2nd episode was a shooting contest, with the pistol... and the group challenge was interesting, the elimination round... Oh..... I want to try that (down a zip line, and have to hit targets).

Next week's gets to a more practical test, were they are using a modern weapon in a modern scenerio...


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Watched the first one and my DVR hasn't picked up any of the rest for some reason. First one was alright.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been watching it and just fast forward through all the drama. If you do that, the show only lasts about 15 minutes. Personally, I wish they would do more shooting and less other junk. For me, the shooting part is all I really care about.

Oh yeah, I want to do the zip line as well. Granted, I kept waiting for one of the guys to shoot himself in the leg or foot as he was going down the thing.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Everyone still watching? Just watched the last 3 episodes, good show. The season finally is this Sunday.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Everyone still watching? Just watched the last 3 episodes, good show. The season finally is this Sunday.


Yep watch it every week.

Hopefully next season, they add some more shooting and less "drama"


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Guns and shooting are a big hobby/passion of mine. I deleted the show after one episode. I too was hoping for an actual competition show, not a whiney Survivor-esque drama-fest. I hate nearly all "reality TV", which usually has almost nothing to do with reality and everything to do with contrived, manipulated situations.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> Guns and shooting are a big hobby/passion of mine. I deleted the show after one episode. I too was hoping for an actual competition show, not a whiney Survivor-esque drama-fest. I hate nearly all "reality TV", which usually has almost nothing to do with reality and everything to do with contrived, manipulated situations.


You missed some pretty cool and interesting shooting competitions then.
The FF button was great for skipping past all the "reality" parts of the show


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yep watch it every week.
> 
> Hopefully next season, they add some more shooting and less "drama"


Agreed, and I have watched every episode. Pretty good show, but i needs less drama.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I still feel that it sucked that Kelly got eliminated last week. The kid has a good head on him.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Mark Holtz said:


> I still feel that it sucked that Kelly got eliminated last week. The kid has a good head on him.


I agree, Kelly was one of a few people on the show that didn't complain about the weapon of the week. He was a rifle shooter but always tried his hardest when shooting other weapons, some others always seemed to blame the weapon when they did bad.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> Anyone watching this show? I just happen to catch this because it follows _Ice Road Truckers_, and it looks interesting about firearms and weapons, and which person is the best. Still feels like Survivor with guns....


It feels like Survivor because Colby Donaldson is the host. I have enjoyed the show and looking forward to the to tonight's finale.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> I still feel that it sucked that Kelly got eliminated last week. The kid has a good head on him.


I had a feeling that whom-ever went first was going to be eliminated. Kelly just got the bad draw.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm definitely still watching. One of the few the DVR is set for during this time of the year.

Rooting for the former Marine reservist (current plumber). Forgot his name but he's the last of the red team left.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I had a feeling that whom-ever went first was going to be eliminated. Kelly just got the bad draw.


Exactly...

After Kelly went, everyone realized that they had a good chance to hit the target with one bullet..

2nd season is going to be intresting to see how/if they change the show at all.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have to wonder how far Tara would have gone had she not elected to leave the show.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw this posted on a firearms forum.
This kid made a great audition video.
In many ways, I like his production and editing style much better than that of the actual show.

He was recruited for initial consideration by the show. Unfortunately, his boss wouldn't approve the leave from work, so he had to drop out.

[YOUTUBEHD]acQ1cVoFa-I[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, I just finished watching last nights episode. Wow, that was a cool ending.

Although I did have one moment when I was yelling at the TV.



Spoiler



I don't know what Chris was thinking with his 100 yard beer glass shot in his 2nd challenge. You're up by 1 shot, the only way JJ ties you is if you miss and he makes the shot. So you either setup some completely unmake-able shot, or you put the biggest target 10 feet away so you both make it and you win because you're now up 2 to 1. To attempt something in the middle of that was just plain stupid. You could see he realized his mistake when he missed the shot. He had that look of, Oh Crap, I can't believe I actually did that.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It's on all day today on History HD 269 starting NOW


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> It's on all today on History HD 269 starting NOW


Yes new season starts Tuesday Feb 8th.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes new season starts Tuesday Feb 8th.


Was actually surprised when Mrs. Fluffybear was the oen to remind me about Season 2. I guess she will be looking forward to it as well.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> Was actually surprised when Mrs. Fluffybear was the oen to remind me about Season 2. I guess she will be looking forward to it as well.


Its still in my series link from last season.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Its still in my series link from last season.


mine would have been but when I changed out the drive on that unit, I lost it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Its still in my series link from last season.


Mine is too. I went to add a Series Link and it was already there.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm enjoying it today. Didn't think I would. No _Primeval_, so I'll watch it the rest of the way.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Just a reminder, new season starts tonight.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Real interesting article about the two ladies on this time

Article


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> Real interesting article about the two ladies on this time
> 
> Article


That link didn't work.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> That link didn't work.


Try this one

Article


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> Try this one
> 
> Article


Works, thanks.

Now those are my type of girls. :grin:


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I just hope they keep the attitudes, or fake attitudes, out of the show as much as possible. The background part they did on all the contestants got me a little worried with all the "I'm the best, I'm not going to take anything from anyone" type comments I was hearing.

Personally, I'm glad the first person is gone. They seemed like they were going to be all drama, all the time.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

New season of Top Shot starts tonight, History channel 269.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> New season of Top Shot starts tonight, History channel 269.


One of my most anticipated.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd say we're off to a fine start.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is one of those "huge surprises" in our home. I never thought my wife would be so into watching a shooting competition but we really like it. None of the episodes seem to hang around on the list very long.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> This is one of those "huge surprises" in our home. I never thought my wife would be so into watching a shooting competition but we really like it. None of the episodes seem to hang around on the list very long.


Mrs. Fluffybear enjoys this show as well. With our favorite USA shows ending for the season, we both are happy that Top Shot is back!


----------

